# Three "must have" power tools? (IYHO)



## AJcantsay (May 14, 2009)

This is my first post on this forum and I guess this is a good question to start out with. I would like to hear a few opinions on what you think are the top 3 power tools that someone needs to have. Also if you like a certain brand that you have found makes one tool better then others I would like to hear that as well. Thanks.

AJ


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

A cordless drill is a must for anyone.

Other than that, it really depends on your trade and what you are going to do.

My second most used power tool is a cordless sawzall. There is a lot you can do with a sawzall, and it can replace many other saws in a pinch. 

I have right angle drills and hole hawgs that I use sometimes, but those are more for electrical work and plumbing than other trades.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

For me,a remodeler,Drill,sawsall--Skill Saw,table saw---these are at the top of the list.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Proby said:


> A cordless drill is a must for anyone.


Gotta agree with that! Mine is used daily for most everything I'm doing. Second would be my DeWalt 6½" cordless circular saw, also used almost every day. My table saw would likely be third for me. Po)

DM


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree on the drill (cordless or corded) and the circular saw. Assuming you are looking for the typical home owner tools, you would probably want o go with a table saw after that. Cordless tools are convenient for most jobs, but the corded tools have more a$$ and endurance (I tend to buy both corded and cordless). 

Stick with DeWalt, Milwaukee...Makita and Rigid are descent. Avoid Skil, Black and Decker, and Ryobi, unless money trumps quality and service life.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Drill, circular saw...sawzall I think as the last
Since I mostly renovate & cut stuff apart to add on, expand

But my mitre saw has been a great addition


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Top three, Skilsaw, mitersaw, router.
close 4th...
Tablesaw, cordless drill, air compressor and these:laughing:


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

'If you only had three' is a lot different then 'three most-used.' 

For instance, a Sawzall can replace a few other types of saws, but won't do as good a job at most tasks. 

I only recently got a cordless impact driver, and now I don't know how I got by without one.


----------



## AJcantsay (May 14, 2009)

I guess must haves is still a little too broad when this forum has a lot of professionals on here. I really just mean what tools should the every day average person have in there garage. Someone who will do general house work and some remodeling. I plan on avoiding electrical, plumbing and roofing since I am not a professional, so any tools that are specific to those trades might not help me as much.

Also another general question. Which would be better, a drill or nail gun and why? Does drilling something give it extra support?


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with OTP (that's your new nickname, you're stuck with it :yes.

A decent cordless drill is a must for a homeowner.
Hand tool are also very important.

After that, it really depends on the work you want to do.

Depending on the project you might prefer a circular saw, a jigsaw, or a sawzall. If you are going to do a lot of work then it might be best to go to garage sales or eBay/Craigslist and buy used power tools this way you have all of them available when you need them.

Then you have other things like sanders, planers, grinders, hammer drills, shotguns, studfinder, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I use a lot of hand tools
I built my entore 3 story addition with a hammer....did not use a nail gun
I actually bought one...and nails, friends compressor
But I was on the 3rd floor by the time I remembered I had it
People built houses long before power tools came along

I used a simple box mitre saw w/hand saw for years
But with the amount of trim I amd doing a power mitre saw made sense

Must have..hammer, screwdrivers, drill, skilsaw
If you need to cut a wall down or an opening - a sawzall
I also use mine to prune branches on trees
I've yet to own a cordless tool...aside from a small screwdiver
Sander has also come in handy...as has a heat gun
I also have a 1/2" hammer drill...I use that when I need a heavy duty drill
Drywall I have a bit for my 3/8" drill 
I have a router & used it on my picnic table
...plus doing some trim here & there


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

I think a power nail gun would be a long way down the must-have list. It's almost always better to use screws as fasteners.

Electric drill (cordless is nice, but not essential).

From there, it depends on what kind of work you might be doing.

Circular saw, table saw, miter saw, jig saw, reciprocating saw -- all handy to have around if you're working with wood.
Oribital sander, belt sander, router -- if you're going to do carpentry, especially.

If you're going to work on car stuff, an impact wrench (cordless or corded) is worthwhile.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I've yet to own a cordless tool...aside from a small screwdiver
> 
> ~
> 
> Drywall I have a bit for my 3/8" drill


Wow, color me shocked 


:ban:


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Someone who will do general house work and some remodeling. 
..............

I'd recommend the same three I can't do w/o. A sawzall, circ.saw and a cordless drill.
A sawzall could be replaced with a hacksaw until you run into enough projects that it will benefit you buying one. Nail guns mean buying hoses & a compressor unless you get an airless one.
Like mentioned, good hand tools. A good 6ft. & 3ft. step ladder. I use a 3ft. step almost every day.


----------



## AJcantsay (May 14, 2009)

I do know how important hand tools are. I have 2 hammers, a phillips and flat head screw driver, another screw driver with multiple heads (or are they called bits?) you can put on as needed, a wrench set (though I've never used it) a level, tape measure etc. Pretty much the basics.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

For about $40 you can get a great Husky socket set at Home Depot that you'll find dozens of uses for, from the home to the car.

A good hand saw can help with a lot, a coping saw, a drywall saw, a hacksaw- all things that you'll find uses for.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree with the cordless drill. A more powerful corded hammer/normal drill (one that you can toggle) is nice to have as well. When I do any work with wood I always pre-drill my holes using the corded drill, then drive using the cordless. Saves me from switching bits each time.

Drills can also do more then drilling. Can use to mix cement, power a "drill pump", and even power a bicycle (yes, I've seen it done lol)


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd highly recommend investing in a lithium battery cordless drill. They are more expensive but last longer & are faster to recharge than the cheaper Niclad ones.
Those "5 tools in 1" combo kits for $100 you see at Lowes are that cheap for a reason.:whistling2:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah lithium is probably best way to go. Though I have to say, my mastercraft 12V nicad cordless has gone through hell, and it still works great. I used a drywall hole bit to make a hole for a wire through a 2x8 joist. I was pretty sure it was the end of that drill after that job, but it just keeps on kicking! I later on got a proper bit for making holes, and a corded drill. Making a hole through a 2x in less then one second is pretty fun.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

lithium has its own drawbacks


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

If you are just going to be a DIYer at home, NiCad or NiMH is fine. Just leave the battery in the charger fulltime, the charger will keep the battery topped off and ready to go.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

I bought a bunch of Dewalt chargers from Amazon for about $15 each, this way all my batteries sit in the chargers in my truck. They are always ready to go.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

A cordless drill is far and away the most important for me. My Black&Decker has done everything I've ever asked it to, and did not break the bank.

After that, the next most-used tool is probably my miter saw... er... my father's miter saw that is on extended loan to me. 

3rd would be a tossup between circular saw, sawzall, spiral saw, and trim/finish nailers.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Proby said:


> Wow, color me shocked


Yeah...just never got in battery operated tools
I have outlets all over the placxe at my house
Tons of them outside...almost 20 now
And with my Christmas display I have over 30 extension cords
There are times when the wires get in the way
And I have genrator in case I ever need to work where there isn't power
....so far that hasn't hapenned
I usually only work on my own house or MIl's


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Well for me I have the following tools that I think are essential in most every do it yourselfers tool box. Cordless drill, cored drill, sawzall, table saw, circular saw, compound miter saw, orbital palm sander, belt sander, air compressor with nail gun’s and router. Note: buy good quality tools and they will last a life time. 

As for brands I use: Milwaukee, Rigid, Porter-Cable and I’m looking into getting a Fein multi- tool which is a good all around tool to have in your tool box.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

OnThePike said:


> I saw the infomercial for that a few years ago and was tempted, until I did some internet searching and found that the reviews were mixed regarding both price and performance.
> 
> Does anyone own this? What are your experiences with it?
> 
> http://www.fein.de/fein-multimaster/us/en/main/


I do not own it.

I have no doubt that it is an excellent tool, but I believe you can get a tool that will work just as well for less than half. You can get a Craftsmen cordless model for around $100, it's probably not as good since it's cordless, but it's damn convenient. Maybe this should be Dave's first real cordless tool :thumbup:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Actually I had a chance to use one on a job I was doing and it was a very good tool. Mind you the replacement blades are a bit pricey but the tool held its own and did what I wanted it to do that’s why I was thinking of getting one.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

epson said:


> Actually I had a chance to use one on a job I was doing and it was a very good tool. Mind you the replacement blades are a bit pricey but the tool held its own and did what I wanted it to do that’s why I was thinking of getting one.


If you look around, you will see discussions about different brand blades that are just as good at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Like I said I was just using the tool on a job. It wasn’t mine and I would defiantly look into getting different brand blades for this tool if I decide in purchasing it. I think you can get an adapter from fein so you can use different brand blades...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

OnThePike said:


> Alright, I'll bite. Let's see the display in the off-topic forum


If this link works it goes on for as couple pages
I start setup in mid-November now
Actually some of the lights I setup for Halloween (red) stay up for Christmas
I used to start setup the day after Thanksgiving
But as the display has grown I simply do not have enough time to setup by Dec 1st
I usually turn everything on Dec 1st
I know some people lights up the Day after Thanksgiving
Thats too early for me

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/house-renovation-ongoing-37438/index97/


----------

